# Themes.. Upcoming... Your Thoughtd Welcome.



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

ok, i am not a fan of spending 20+ hours making a theme only to see it downlaoded by like 3 people. (PINK... but i knew that going in because pink is for the ladies and not a lot of ladies A) root a phone and







have a phone this big)

But, I am in the progress of making a gold theme and a blue theme. The gold is coming if you like it or not...lol BUT.. i wanted to share a few images of the blue theme to get a feel for if.. anyone gives a rats a**.

So take a look and tell me if its good or it sucks... i can handle the truth.


----------



## ddemlong (Aug 24, 2011)

I would like to see a green theme for Liberty


----------



## tacoma006 (Oct 12, 2011)

Are you gonna make it compatible to liberty? Hope you are Can't wait I love themes running liberty 1.0 and thanks in advance


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm digging the blue. And the cat in the blender.


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't like blue on phones, but those images are so tight they are making me want to do some soul searching... Very nice


----------



## scottpole (Sep 11, 2011)

I like those lock screen sliders for sure!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

Thanks guys! I could do that in any color really but the blue just seemed to be the most visually appealing. Now I know I can go forth once gold is done. As for which Ron it will appear on, all before, this one and all after will be made for current version Eclipse.


----------



## lsdozer (Sep 22, 2011)

I always like blue themes, particularly darker blues instead of the current Ice Cream craze. Plus, I have always liked your themes for the incredible..


----------



## Versatile1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I want to see those images in a theme, can you make that happen?


----------



## dragon (Jun 24, 2011)

How about a cyan color on eclipse maybe?


----------

